# Duplicates, MTSfiles and smart previews



## Jonathan Pye (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. So I thought my question would already be answered, but It turns out I seem to use lightroom in a way few people do. Im not a professional photographer and although I've sold photos , Im mainly just documenting my life. I prefer to do it with proper cameras and a little retouch in lightroom though. Thats why I thought cloudbased CC would be great for me.  The actual sorting of my photos, while tedious, is one of my main points of using lightroom. Now Im in three conundrums. I have been saving my catalogue from old versions of lightroom through a few computer crashes, this has made the structrure of my keywords a nightmare, almost all of them have become imported keywords for example, so I was sortof looking froward to building albums in CC and beeing able to sort my keywords. So instead of migrating my Lightroom classic catalouge I saved all the XMT data to the photos and just added them manually to CC. This apparently rewrote the collection time for my videofiles, and some videofiles werent even accepted by CC (notably my MTS files from my sony camera) then I noted I have duplicates of a lot of photos and these turn out to be smart previewes from classic syncing. 1. Since I dont sell my photos I usually save only a very select RAWs as DNG (for printing) and export the rest with JPG mini after doing sparse postpruduction to have a lean catalogue maybe I should just go with the previes in the cloud? They seem perfectly alright for sharing among friends and family via linked CC albums? But I would like to share videoclips  as well, and preferably be able to work from several computers... So is there an easy way to get rid of the previews since they duplicate the files already in the cloud? I tried searching preview with Sensei, but the AI was not smart enough for that... Sorry for rambling, thankful for any help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2018)

Hi Jonathan, sorry we missed your thread.


Jonathan Pye said:


> I noted I have duplicates of a lot of photos and these turn out to be smart previewes from classic syncing.


You can filter those out. Click the little filter icon to the right of the search field, and then in the Sync Status pop-up, select Synced from Lightroom Classic, and then you can remove them.


Jonathan Pye said:


> Since I dont sell my photos I usually save only a very select RAWs as DNG (for printing) and export the rest with JPG mini after doing sparse postpruduction to have a lean catalogue maybe I should just go with the previes in the cloud? They seem perfectly alright for sharing among friends and family via linked CC albums?


If you're just going to use CC going forward, I'd keep the originals in the cloud, rather than relying on smart previews. Or are you hoping to continue using both together?


----------

